# Who has purchased ramps that will work on the ECO?



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Plastic Rhino ramps - the small ones. SUV size are too big. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## N519AT (Aug 23, 2012)

Rhino Ramps. I bought mine at Autozone when they were on sale for $39.99. They are just short enough where you can get it up on the ramps no problem. The bottom front lip shield drags a little bit for about an inch along the ramp, but it doesn't do any damage as it is very flexible.


----------



## NYCruizer (Jul 10, 2013)

Qty 2 
2" x 8" x 36" pressure treated boards
Qty 2
4" x 4" x 8" pressure treated posts


Stores really easily and easily deployed.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> They are just short enough where you can get it up on the ramps no problem. The bottom front lip shield drags a little bit for about an inch along the ramp, but it doesn't do any damage as it is very flexible.


-Yes the Rhino Ramps - have changed my oil three times using these with my ECO. Now if I were to lower my car I would probably have to get Race Ramps - now those are very pricey.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Its the inclination angle, 45 year old steel ramps are just too steep to clear the bumper. Thought about modifying them for the Cruze with 2 by 10's, heck too much work, then the problem with traction.

O'Reilly had the Rhino's on sale for $29,95, can these super lightweight ramps actually support 5,000 pounds? Turns out, I love them, as much as one can love ramps. Light weight, and they have super traction on my smooth garage floor.

Can't seem to find the model number, but do raise the car 6 3/4" as opposed to 10" on my old ramps. But still can roll under with my low profile creeper.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I have two pair of the original Rhinos from last century. They were light years better from the red-painted stamped-steel, Nixon Administration ones by brother abandoned. 

But I have since bought some Race Ramps and they're even better than the Rhinos. The ones I bought have only a three inch lift and are a dream for raising the back tires or even washing the car. 

Trak-Jak With Stopper, low-profile Floor Jack ramp by Race Ramps


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I have those ramps! I saw the lip touch and said I'm not going to rip it off in the 1st 100 miles. The lip touches every cement pillar in the parking spots so I usually back in. How are you guys driving lowered?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> But I have since bought some Race Ramps and they're even better than the Rhinos.


 Those look nice and reasonably priced. The Race Ramps I was looking at were multi piece, really long and over $200.00.


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

Looks like I'm going to have to purchase a set of the Rhino Ramps. I'll save my existing stamped yellow steel ones for when working on the Jeep.

I've always been a little leary of using the plastic ramps, but I'll probably still put my jack stands under the car just in case something "Bad" happens.


----------



## NYCruizer (Jul 10, 2013)

just build some extensions
Put A Car on Blitz Rhino Ramps - YouTube


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

NYCruizer said:


> just build some extensions
> Put A Car on Blitz Rhino Ramps - YouTube


Awesome...great idea. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Farmerboy (Sep 2, 2012)

I had the same problem, My old ramps were too steep. I looked around locally but they were all the same and ran from $40-$60. So I went to the lumber yard and picked up some 2x8's and built a set that has a real flat angle. Probly 4 ft. long with 9" lift for half the money. Weight rating is overkill, would hold the whole car on one ramp.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

12,000 lb Rhino Ramps. The lip won't mind being bent up on a plastic ramp. 

Or, just get a MityVac 7201 and forget the ramps...


----------



## socalcruze (Aug 4, 2012)

No problems with my LTZ-RS on the Rhino Ramps. And yes, they'll hold the weight. I used to use the same set of ramps for my old GMC Sierra.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

Why even bother with ramps for an oil change? I can reach the oil pan bolt, and slide the drain pan underneath all while my Eco sits without ramps. It makes it easy with the filter being on top like it is.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

I just ordered a set of those Race Ramps. I may be lowering my Cruze and I am adding a front splitter to my GTO. These ramps will allow my to change oil on both cars after the mods. My stock GTO barely clears the Rhino Ramps now.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

NYCruizer said:


> Qty 2
> 2" x 8" x 36" pressure treated boards
> Qty 2
> 4" x 4" x 8" pressure treated posts
> ...


I made a set like this about 15 years ago for my Corvette and they work great. Only problem is mine weigh about 50 lbs. each!


----------



## mikestony (Jan 17, 2013)

BowtieGuy said:


> Why even bother with ramps for an oil change? I can reach the oil pan bolt, and slide the drain pan underneath all while my Eco sits without ramps. It makes it easy with the filter being on top like it is.


Same here  The only drawback is you cannot inspect the underside if you wanted to look at other things. 
But for a simple oil change, I don't use any ramps....just do it the way she sits


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Vetterin said:


> I made a set like this about 15 years ago for my Corvette and they work great. Only problem is mine weigh about 50 lbs. each!
> View attachment 40993


Some nice Norm Abrams work there.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Tomko said:


> Some nice Norm Abrams work there.


The only problem is that with the price of lumber today those ramps would probably cost $100. :shocked:


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Tomko said:


> Some nice Norm Abrams work there.





Vetterin said:


> The only problem is that with the price of lumber today those ramps would probably cost $100. :shocked:


But you can always write in to Norm and he'll send you the _maezurd drauwings. _


----------



## cruze 4321 (Oct 8, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> Plastic Rhino ramps - the small ones. SUV size are too big.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Thanks for the info. How did you get that color name "resident Tatar Salad" ? Did that come with the avatar? Do you have to be a paid subscriber to add that? Thanks


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

The Smurfboarding Dude and I gave it to him if you must know ! 
We love it around here , would you like some status ? 
We would be more than happy to ablige you . of course you have to Smurf alot first ..


----------



## nfrosty (Jul 9, 2011)

My solution was an easy one. I back the car into the garage, set the ramps up where the driveway starts to slant away from the level garage floor, and then drive the car onto the ramps. The slant of the driveway gives just enough clearance for the front air dam to miss the ramps.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Tomko said:


> But you can always write in to Norm and he'll send you the _maezurd drauwings. _


I already gots them too:


----------



## EcoCruze (Oct 25, 2011)

I have some other brand of plastic ramps and have found the best solution is a 1' long 2x4 at the base of the ramp works best for me. I place the 2x4 in front of the bottom of the ramp so the car drives up on that first (acting as a bridge or a segue if you will) then the car seamlessly transitions onto the ramp like no big deal. That's my 2¢.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Putnam96 (Feb 20, 2013)

Right I already had ramps and it hit the front on the cruze so just put a 2x4 on the ground in front go the ramp drive onto the 2x4 then onto the ramp works great with no problems 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

